# ICT Account Manager	(225211). Did anyone ever apply for a Visa with this occupation?



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if anyone tried to get into Oz under ICT Account Manager (ANZSCO Code	: 225211) ever?

This is on the CSOL
From the last 3-4 months there seem to be no states which need ICT Account Managers without any riders! Also, what are the odds these will open up by this July? Any idea if these were ever open? Anyone who got their 190 for this occupation? Anyone who landed working under this profession? Does it make sense to proceed this route or get my skill reassessed under some other occupation?


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

nikthetitan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone tried to get into Oz under ICT Account Manager (ANZSCO Code	: 225211) ever?
> 
> ...


Hi, anyone can help me out with any info here?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I would definitely say look for another occupation in the list, I'm sure if you worked as an IT account manager you may have a many other skills and experiences that match other IT occupations. One thing in IT is that occupations tend to mix, for example you can meet a BA who had an extensive history as a system Admin, etc.

IT account manager is unlikely to appear and if it does probably for a short time. That's because its a very common profession, it is not a high skilled profession and there is no shortage on that field.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks JBY! I've been considering getting assessed as a BA. Could you suggest how I can proceed with my ACS assessment? As in, I'm a CS engineer with an MBA in marketing and sales. Would this still lead to two years deduction in ACS from my work ex?


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> Thanks JBY! I've been considering getting assessed as a BA. Could you suggest how I can proceed with my ACS assessment? As in, I'm a CS engineer with an MBA in marketing and sales. Would this still lead to two years deduction in ACS from my work ex?




I have a similar profile. ACS will deduct only 2 years since your a CS engineer. MBA will be assessed as not relevant.


----------



## Globalesi (Feb 17, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> I have a similar profile. ACS will deduct only 2 years since your a CS engineer. MBA will be assessed as not relevant.


Hi Guys, 

I have also done VETASSES assement for 225211, the issue is that only SA and ACT are nominating this category and both are either closed or special conditions apply. 
Like BJY suggested, get an assessment for some other profile, being a sales professional not sure how the organisation will give you certificates/ service letter with a different profile which will describe a BA profile- if someone were software engineer they could have still tweaked. Sales and BA are totally different profiles.

However, if someone has done it- please do let me know how  I have been waiting for the past couple of months and cant apply as the quota is not available.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Globalesi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have also done VETASSES assement for 225211, the issue is that only SA and ACT are nominating this category and both are either closed or special conditions apply.
> Like BJY suggested, get an assessment for some other profile, being a sales professional not sure how the organisation will give you certificates/ service letter with a different profile which will describe a BA profile- if someone were software engineer they could have still tweaked. Sales and BA are totally different profiles.
> ...


Hey, finally found someone in the same boat as me. Which country are you from? Can we connect on the phone and discuss further? Please do PM me. 

I'm from India.


----------



## Globalesi (Feb 17, 2015)

I am from India too...kinda new to this forum and still figuring out how it works  let me check how can I PM you...


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Globalesi said:


> I am from India too...kinda new to this forum and still figuring out how it works  let me check how can I PM you...


Yes yes, as of now, it says you've chosen not to receive PMs. Figure out how to activate it and ping me. 

And analyst23, please throw light on how we can go about it. It'll really help us out a lot.


----------



## Globalesi (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I will need a forum to figure that out too hehe!


----------



## Globalesi (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry my friend, we cant PM or mail as newbies are not allowed to do so, the options will be enabled as you keep contributing to the forum i guess.


----------



## VJM (May 6, 2013)

HI nikthetitan , 
Did you apply to any state with 225211 !!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Interested in hearing any updates to this case...


----------



## VJM (May 6, 2013)

*489 sa 225211*



zooter80 said:


> Interested in hearing any updates to this case...


Hi , 
I received a 489 (SA) with 225211 a few weeks back . 
Haven't made any specific travel plans. 

Let me know if you have any questions. 
Cheers
VJM


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

VJM said:


> Hi ,
> I received a 489 (SA) with 225211 a few weeks back .
> Haven't made any specific travel plans.
> 
> ...


congrats! How long did it take for you to get this?


----------

